# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Doğu türkistan'da özgürlük mücadelesinin önde gelen isimleri

## ceydaaa

dogu_turkistan_dan_ibret_al1.jpgYirminci yüzyılın başı Doğu Türkistan'da milli ve manevi duyguların uyanmaya başladığı bir dönem oldu. Uygur Türkleri'nin bu milli uyanışı Türkiye, Mısır, Suriye gibi Müslüman ülkelere yaptığı geziden sonra ülkesine dönüp çalışmalara başlayan Abdülkadir Damulla sayesinde oldu. Dönemin en önemli ihtiyaçlarından birisi halkın, mukaddes değerleri, tarihi ve sahip olduğu miras konusunda bilinçlendirilmesi idi. Abdülkadir Damulla, açtığı Matle'ul Hidayet ismindeki okulla Doğu Türkistan gençlerini bu konuda yetiştirmiş, yayınladığı kitaplarla halkın bilinçlenmesine katkıda bulundu. Abdülkadir Damulla'dan sonra Doğu Türkistan'da mücadeleyi Üç Efendiler olarak anılan İsa Yusuf Alptekin, Muhammed Emin Buğra ve Mesud Sabri Baykuzu üstlendiler. Mesud Sabri Baykuzu'nun Doğu Türkistan için verdiği mücadele, 1951 yılında komünist Çin yönetimi tarafından tutuklanıp, 1952 yılında zehirli bir iğneyle öldürülmesi ile son bulmuştur. İsa Yusuf Alptekin ve Muhammed Emin Buğra'nın mücadeleleri ise ömürlerinin sonuna kadar devam etmiştir.
İsa Yusuf Alptekin 
Çin'e bağlı Doğu Türkistan Eyalet Hükümeti'nin Genel Sekreteri olarak görev yapan İsa Yusuf Alptekin, tüm hayatını Doğu Türkistan'ın haklı davasını uluslararası arenada anlatmaya ve Müslümanların esaretten kurtulmasına vakfetmiştir. 26 yaşındayken Batı Türkistan'daki Çin Konsolosluğu'nda çalışmaya başlamıştır. Sovyetler Birliği'nin Türkistan'daki Müslüman Türkler üzerinde komünizmin en büyük zulümlerini gerçekleştirdiği bu dönemde, komünist zihniyete ve uygulamalarına bizzat şahit olan Alptekin mücadelesine bu dönemde başlamıştır. Batı Türkistan'da bulunduğu süre boyunca, Doğu Türkistan'daki bağımsızlık yanlısı kişilerle bağlantı kurmuş ve çalışmalarını gizli olarak yürütmüştür.
İsa Yusuf Alptekin'in en çok üzerinde durduğu konulardan birisi halkını komünizmden korumak 
olmuştur. Hatta komünizme karşı daha etkili çalışmalar yapabileceğini düşündüğü için Çin Hükümeti nezdinde temaslar yürütmüş ve 1936-1945 yılları arasında Çin Parlamentosu'nda ülkesini temsil etmiştir. Komünistlerin önce Pekin'i ele geçirmeleri, ardından da Doğu Türkistan'a doğru ilerlemeleri üzerine İsa Yusuf Alptekin vatanından ayrılmak zorunda kalmıştır. 1954 yılında İstanbul'a yerleşen ve çalışmalarını buradan yürüten Alptekin, Doğu Türkistan'da yaşanan zulme dünya ülkelerinin dikkatini çekebilmek için birçok ülkeyi dolaşmış, konferanslara, panellere katılmış, üniversitelerde konuşmalar yapmıştır.
Muhammed Emin Buğra ise Doğu Türkistan mücadelesi tarihine Doğu Türkistan Tarihi adlı dev eseri ile geçmiştir. 1931'deki bağımsızlık hareketinde bizzat görev almış ve Hotan, Yarkent gibi şehirlerin Çin işgalinden kurtulmasını sağlamıştır. 1944 yılında kurulan Doğu Türkistan Devletinde bakanlık yapmış, komünist Çin işgalinin gerçekleşmesinden kısa bir süre önce ise Hindistan'a iltica etmiştir. Bir süre sonra buradan Türkiye'ye geçmiş, mücadelesine Türkiye'de devam etmiştir.
Bu vatansever insanların yaşamları boyunca şerefle sürdürdükleri bağımsızlık mücadelesi bugün de aynı hızla devam etmektedir. Şu anda uluslararası arenada Doğu Türkistan için faaliyet gösteren yirmiye yakın vakıf ve dernek vardır. Bu dernekler Doğu Türkistan Milli Kurultayı (ETNC)'nın şemsiyesi altında toplanmıştır ve Doğu Türkistan halkının sesini dünyaya duyurabilmek için çalışmalar yürütmektedir.

----------

